# Khai ấm tử sa cần những nguyên liệu gì?



## gomsubaokhanh (28/9/21)

Muốn thưởng trà ngon đòi hỏi nhiều thời gian và tâm tư của người chủ sở hữu. Với ấm chén tử sa, không thể thiếu được công đoạn khai ấm. Hãy làm ngay theo những thao tác dưới đây để nâng tầm hương vị của trà nhé.

Tại sao ấm chén tử sa cần công đoạn khai ấm?

Nếu là một tay sành sỏi trong làng trà, chắc chắn bạn đã hiểu tầm quan trọng của việc khai ấm. Ấm chén uống trà tử sa danh tiếng thuộc dòng trà cụ nổi tiếng bậc nhất nhờ khả năng kích thích mùi hương đặc biệt có trong trà.

Người dùng chén trà tử sa rất coi trọng việc khai ấm. Khai ấm sẽ giúp khơi mở giá trị, chất lượng của chiếc ấm tử sa. Dân trà đạo coi đó như là một công đoạn bắt buộc giúp “đánh thức linh hồn của ấm chén tử sa”. Ngoài ra, khai ấm cũng là một phương thức làm sạch sẽ những bụi bẩn, chất độc hại còn sót lại trong quá trình nung khắc nghiệt.






Đặc biệt, khai ấm đúng cách còn giúp nâng tầm hương vị trà. Chúng giúp mở các lỗ khí khổng siêu li ti đẩy vị trà và khả năng lưu hương được tốt nhất.

Chính vì những lý do ấy, việc khai ấm chén trà tử sa đúng cách rất được người thưởng trà quan tâm và chú trọng tỉ mỉ.

Hướng dẫn khai ấm ấm chén tử sa đúng cách

Nguyên liệu dùng để khai ấm tử sa:

Một chiếc nồi to có thể chứa được cả bộ ấm chén
2-3 thanh đậu hũ non
Mía được sắt khúc nhỏ
Loại trà mà bạn sẽ thường xuyên pha cho ấm chén tử sa
Một chiếc khăn mềm sạch
Cách khai ấm gồm các công đoạn như sau:

Bước 1: Làm sạch bụi bẩn trên ấm

Đầu tiên, ta làm sạch những bụi cát còn sót lại trên ấm sau quá trình chế tác bằng nước lạnh. Dùng tay miết nhẹ để giúp các chất bụi bẩn, đất sét còn bám trên ấm theo nước mà tách ra. Kiểm tra thử vòi nước đã được thông thoáng chưa, rửa đi rửa lại ấm từ 2-3 lần cho đến khi thấy đủ sạch sẽ.

Lưu ý chỉ vệ sinh ấm với nước, không dùng hóa chất hay chất tẩy rửa mạnh.

Bước 2: Phân giải các chất tồn dư trong ấm

Công đoạn này giúp bộ chén uống trà tử sa loại bỏ hoàn toàn mùi vị của đất sét và tạp chất, khử mùi ấm mới và khai mở các khổng khí.

Cho ấm chén và nắp đặt vào chiếc nồi lớn đã chuẩn bị. Bên dưới nồi lót khăn sạch. Đổ nước vào nồi sao cho mực nước ngập gấp 2 lần chiều cao của bộ ấm chén tử sa. Mở lửa cho để nước sôi bùng lên, sau đó hạ nhỏ lửa và đun liu riu trong khoảng 30 phút.

Sau đó, tắt bếp nhưng vẫn giữ ấm nguyên trong nồi. Khi nước trở nên nguội hẳn, bạn vớt bộ chén trà tử sa ra và để ráo nước.

Xem thêm: Hướng dẫn khai ấm chén tử sa gợi vị trà ngon đúng cách


----------

